# Honda HS80 Subtransmission Issue



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

We have a Honda HS80 that was working great until caught a piece of wood in impeller. The impeller pin broke as it should but now won't move. Cable good and it engages belt which is also good. Took off belly plate , run , and observed that the splined shaft moves going into that side gear box called the subtransmission or final drive but the machine does not move.

I have the Honda shop manual and looked at that section and do not see the FAMOUS pin anywhere which I suspected breaks in later Honda models in the right side tranny.

So, does anyone here have experience repairing this sub transmission on the old HS80 and/or can tell me what broke??

I do not see a pin anywhere in the shop manual but I must assume there may be one as how would the gear move from the shaft without one? right? When I remove this I want to know what to look for. From the shop manual this smaller gearbox looks more complicated than the right side ones on the later hydrostatic models.

Thanks.

I also went on boats.net does no longer carry many parts for this .


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

orangputech, no experience with HS80s, but after looking on Boats for a drive train Diag, I see lots of bearings. The bearings are what usually fail on the bigger HSs with the right transmission which leads to gear problem thus the famous pin fails... just my thoughts..

Bit I will add this as a possible parts location but have no clue what shipping would be...gd luck, if the site doesn't work, PM me...

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Honda-HS80-...196240?hash=item2f28eeb810:g:C9gAAOSwMKFcJjQB


----------

